# Triton V-10



## Sharpm (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi,
We have been looking into getting a new ford truck. We do alot of pulling 5th wheel with cattle in the summer and alot of hay in the winter. Also we pull alot of grain in the fall when we are cutting crops. We currently have a 2000 Ford F-250 XL Super Duty with a 5.4 in it which has been a very good engine the truck has 125,000 hard miles on it and is on its second tranny  which went out with 106,000 mile but all and all it has been a very good truck. We have been looking into getting a 2008 Ford F-350 XL Super duty and we have been looking into getting a V-10 in it to give us a little more pull. Which alot of people told us to go with a diesel but we really want to stay with a gas engine. Have they been a good engine? Are they a very strong engine? Please give me some input on them because i have not heard much about them or had anything to do with them. Thank you:salute:


----------



## dmlandcare (Feb 10, 2006)

*v10*

I have a 2000 f250 standard lariat with a v10, i bought it last may and havent had a problem since, i have put about 12000 miles on it and pulled a 5000lb landscape trailer about 2 days a week all summer, and have plowed/salted with it quite a bit this winter so far, and when its loaded theres about 3500-4000 in the back. i have added a leaf all the way around for support but the truck drives great empty or full, i cant say that i dont feel the weight with the trailer or the salt, but it has plenty of power. I get about 12mpg dry in the summer and about 10 in the winter. But, the new trucks have even more hp and tq


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

I had the V-10 in my 2002 F-250 and it did have a ton of power. Got anywhere between 10-15 mpg mostly around 13 though. I moved some small crawler dozers with it and it had plenty of power, not as much torque as the diesel, but I loved the truck. I stepped up to the diesel last year and really love it. Nothing beats it when pulling, better milage and will last 3x as long. The overall reliability of a diesel is so much better if you are going to put a lot of work on it. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I second what everyone else has said. I love my V10. Just watch the manifold bolts for the regular rotting problem. It has tons of power and is just the best gas engine out there IMO.


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

I've got a 2005 F-350 V-10 4x4 with 6 spd manual. Will tow anything, tons of power. I had a 04 f-250 w/5.4 and there is no comparison in power. Mine has 32k on it with zero problems. I avg 11mpg but my 5.4 didn't do any better when towing.


----------



## Sharpm (Jan 22, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thank you guy's for your input.


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a 99 F250 and I love the truck. Mine has alot of power also. If you are looking to do all of that pulling I would look into a diesel instead of gas. My brother in law owns a 03 with a diesel and it is a great work truck.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

IMO, if your pulling a 5th wheel trailer, your better off with a diesel. The new Super Duty's are comming with a new (better) 6.4L with dual turbo chargers. I'm not sure if thats in ALL Super Duty's or just their dually though.


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

I have a 99 that I pull a lanscape trailer, a bobcat, and plow snow with. Tons of power. The only problem is at the pumps! I filled up the other day after a snow event and calculated 5mpg. Ouch!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Plowing and towing will really bring the MPGs down. I can get about 14 MPG on the highway empty at 70-75. I had it to 17.6 once. Towing 12K around town will bring me down to about 9 MPG and towing 5K on the highway at 65-70 gets me about 11.5 MPG.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I had an 03 F250 with the V10 (stick) and it was a fine truck, 13-15mpg freeway, 8mpg towing.
I traded it for an 02 F350 dually with the 7.3L diesel

TOTALLY DIFFERENT WORLD
Same 13 to 15mpg freeway (dually probably kills it)
but 11 to 12mpg towing and a freaking monster
it NEVER runs out of power
if you tow a lot and it sounds like you do, go diesel, you'll never go back.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The diesels do have more power and torque thus the higher towing capacity rating. When deciding between diesel and gas (first Ford needs to come up with another diesel engine:angry: ) you also have to factor in how many miles you drive if you are really concerned about MPGs. I did the math out and there was no way I could justify the added cost and maintenance of a diesel with the amount of miles I drive. Now if I wanted to tow 18K five days a week, that is another story.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

at work we have a 2001 F-550 dump V10 gasser. i like the truck but the gas mileage is horrible 6-7 mpg with a deck trailer and 3 exmarks on it the thing is an absoulute pig on fuel.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I have an 07 f-350 w/ v-10 ( three valve ) and I love it. I traded up from a 5.4 and my mpg's are about the same. I can do anything that my cummins used to do. For a $ 600 option instead of $6,000 dollar option you can't go wrong. You can buy alot of gas for that price difference, and it's still cheaper than diesel fuel. The big three have pretty much figured out how to make a good gas motor but they all seem to have problems with the new eco friendly diesels. I had too many problems w/ my 02 cummins went back to a gasser. My brother had to get rid of his 04 d/max because it was in the shop all of the time ( three turbos and countless injectors. I am not trying to strart a gasser diesel war ( this is just my opinon) but the new gas engins are pretty good. My three valve v- 10 is rated to do the same work as the diesel when geared properly. I Know that diesels last longer but the rest of the truck isn't built any tougher.

Sharpm where are you in MI ? If you want to try a v-10 w a load you can drive mine. I'll let you pull my skid or dumper your choice !!!


----------



## Sharpm (Jan 22, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your guys input it will help us in our decision. I live in Colon MI, Which is south of Battle Creek. Thank you Magnatrc for the offer but we live along ways away but if i am ever in the area i will write you. :salute:


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

In my 2000 Excursion I am on my second V-10, two valve. The original motor lasted 200,000 miles and started pumping 3 quarts of oil in a week.


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

watch out for the early 2000-2004 V10's i kno they were having a problem of blowing the rear to plugs out of the cylinders. other than that they are a good motor, my uncle had to and never really had any motor related problems


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yes the early ones are bad for blowing the plugs out of the heads. As far as the diesel or gas choice if your looking for milage the Ford 6.4 Diesel is not going to give it to you, I know of people who are lucky to get 12 empty. Just a thought


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

The blowing plug deal is way blown out of proportion. With proper maintenence the V-10 is a great motor. Leave the plugs in for over 60K and you may have a problem.


----------



## waorgany (Jan 6, 2008)

magnatrac;380395 said:


> I have an 07 f-350 w/ v-10 ( three valve ) and I love it. I traded up from a 5.4 and my mpg's are about the same. I can do anything that my cummins used to do. For a $ 600 option instead of $6,000 dollar option you can't go wrong. You can buy alot of gas for that price difference, and it's still cheaper than diesel fuel. The big three have pretty much figured out how to make a good gas motor but they all seem to have problems with the new eco friendly diesels. I had too many problems w/ my 02 cummins went back to a gasser. My brother had to get rid of his 04 d/max because it was in the shop all of the time ( three turbos and countless injectors. I am not trying to strart a gasser diesel war ( this is just my opinon) but the new gas engins are pretty good. My three valve v- 10 is rated to do the same work as the diesel when geared properly. I Know that diesels last longer but the rest of the truck isn't built any tougher.
> 
> Sharpm where are you in MI ? If you want to try a v-10 w a load you can drive mine. I'll let you pull my skid or dumper your choice !!!


well said, I have a new 08 v10 cc lariat and love the truck our 5th wheel 32' is still in a few feet of snow but I am ready to hook up and roll out as soon as th weather clears, very happy I switched from a diesel to the v10 6.8 gas, the price of d here is about 35-45 cents more per gallon $6200 buys alot of fuel!! best of luck.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I still love my V10, but the truck that surrounds it is starting to get on my nerves. It's still under warranty luckily, but it has been back to the dealer eight times in the last five months. Everything seems to be going wrong other than the engine itself minus two new manifolds.


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

hydro_37;536461 said:


> The blowing plug deal is way blown out of proportion. With proper maintenence the V-10 is a great motor. Leave the plugs in for over 60K and you may have a problem.


I agree. With my 3 early V10 motors I have never blown a plug out. Alot I think has to do with people changing plugs when the engine's cold and that will screw up the threads. Then they blow out.


----------



## droptine (Jul 6, 2007)

*Downside of diesel*

What are the costs of oil changes, fuel filters, and turbo maintenance in diesels? My v10 oil change is $25.00, F/F $11.00 doing the work myself. Unless your business pays the extra $7000.00 for a diesel. its not worth it to the little guy.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I was happy until I started having problems with it once I started working it (2000 ford f350 v10 4x4 dulley dump, 60k miles).

Chevy next time for a small dump truck. I have had 2 chevy's with double the miles and half the problems than this ford. Lets just hope its all fixed now ($2,500 in the past 3 months in problems)

anyway, i dont want to turn this into a chevy vs ford vs dodge, i am just giving my expierences. BTW: I am a freak about preventative maintenance.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Go with the V-10 over the 5.4 if your going gas. You will get the same mileage empty but better mileage pulling with the V-10. 5.4L will be working all the time even if your empty. V-10 will last longer because it isn't even breaking a sweat when your empty. If you pull a lot of weight on a regular basis, go diesel and swallow the fuel cost. You live on a farm, see any real gas tractors anymore? Why is that? Once you own a diesel truck and you pull a lot, like I do, you will never own a gas again. If I didn't pull 20K # on a regular basis, I would go back to a V-10 without even thinking about it,


----------

